# طريقة فحص السياره بالكومبيوتر obd2



## وسام الموصلي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
سوف نتطرق الى موضوع جديد وهوا فحص السياره عن طريق الكومبيوتر لتشخيص الاعطال
..........
ان اجهزة فحص السياره تقوم بفحص عدة منضومات في السيارة
مثل المحرك والكير الكهربائي والايرباك والاي بي اس وا tpms وا منضومة العقل المسيطر على بودي السياره...
يوجد في السياره ما فوق موديل 1990 فيشة خاصة لكل نوع من انواع السيارة لربطها بالكومبيوتر
عادتا تكون تحت مقود السائق او مجاول المحرك وفي اماكن مختلفة من السياره
_____
الجهاز عند ربطه بالسياره يدخل الى عقل السيارة ويقوم بقرائة العطل المسجل داخل العقل مثلا حساس tps.maf cts ألى اخره وايضا بأمكان الاجهزة عمل تيست على السياره .مثلا نقوم بأطفاء النوزلات او مضضخة البانزين او اطفاء وتشغيل مراوح الراديتر .والكثير من العمليات الاخرى وايضا يمكن الدخول الى العقل وقرائة الحساسات وهي تعمل
مثلا قرائة كمية ضخ الوقود وقدح الشرارة والكثير من الحساسات الاخرى
وهناك اجهزة مختلفة ...مثل اجهزة كارمان سكان الكورية وsnap on الايطالية

مع تحياتي
المهندس وسام الموصلي


----------



## black88star (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة يا أستاذي 
بس لو توضح اكثر يكون احسن 
مثلاً
حساس الــ tps كم بيدينا في الوضع الطبيعي في الـal carn data
وحساس الmap 
وحساس الo2
وحساس cam
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## ابو اثير (18 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي لك استاذ وسام 
وارجو ان تفيدنا حول افضل برنامج كومبوتر يمكن تنصيبه على نظام التشغيل وندوز لغرض فحص وتشخيص الاعطال للسيارات (وخصوصا الكورية ) دون الحاجة الى اجهزة المسح مثل الكارمن سكان وطريقة الاستخدام 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## alith (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اضم صوتى الى الاخ.ابو اثير وارجو ان تدلنا على البرنامج الدى دكرته يتعامل مع او بى دى وشكر على الموضوع


----------



## yassindl (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حاول الشرح أكثر إن أمكن


----------



## وسام الموصلي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*جهاز فحص السيارات*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
لا يوجد برنامج يربط مباشر على السيارة لفحصها 
يجب ان يكون هنك جهاز خاص للربط بين السيارة والكومبيوتر
او جهاز كامل يحتوي داخله على كومبيوتر (كومبيوتر سيارات محمول) مثل كارمان سكان وغيره
فقط بهذه الطريقة يمكننا فحص السياره
مع تحاتي لكم


----------



## ابو اثير (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على الرد
ونحن نطمع بالمزيد من المعلومات من خلال النقاش لغرض الاستفادة لنا وللجميع كوننا غير مختصين وليس لدينا المعلومات الكافية في هذا المجال بالرغم من استخدامنا للسيارات بشكل يومي وحاجتنا للحد الادنى لفهم ما يحدث عند استخدام الكومبيوتر في تشخيص الاعطال 
اخي استاذ وسام من خلال الاطلاع على بعض المواضيع المشابهة لاحضت وجود برامج مثل actia multi diag يمكن تنصيبه على جهاز كومبيوتر شخصي laptop واستخدام كيبل خاص لربط الكومبيوتر من خلال وصلة usb من جهة الحاسوب والربط بوصلة obd 2 من جهة السيارة واجراء عمليات مسح وتشخيص الاعطال كما في اجهزة المسح المشار اليها هل هذا ممكن ام ان هنالك حاجة لجهاز اخر ملحق وما اسم هذا الجهاز وكيف تتم العملية نرجو منك الافادة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اثير (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو اثير قال:


> والربط بوصلة obd 2 من جهة السيارة



عفوا الربط بوصلة dlc من جهة السيارة

On-Board Diagnostics, or OBD, in an automotive context, is a generic term referring to a vehicle's self-diagnostic and reporting capability. OBD systems give the vehicle owner or a repair technician access to state of health information for various vehicle sub-systems. The amount of diagnostic information available via OBD has varied widely since the introduction in the early 1980s of on-board vehicle computers, which made OBD possible. Early instances of OBD would simply illuminate a malfunction indicator light, or MIL, if a problem was detected—but would not provide any information as to the nature of the problem. Modern OBD implementations use a standardized fast digital communications port to provide realtime data in addition to a standardized series of diagnostic trouble codes, or DTCs, which allow one to rapidly identify and remedy malfunctions within the vehicle

OBD-IIOBD-II is an improvement over OBD-I in both capability and standardization. The OBD-II standard specifies the type of diagnostic connector and its pinout, the electrical signalling protocols available, and the messaging format. It also provides a candidate list of vehicle parameters to monitor along with how to encode the data for each. There is a pin in the connector that provides power for the scan tool from the vehicle battery, which eliminates the need to connect a scan tool to a power source separately. However, some technicians might still connect the scan tool to an auxiliary power source to protect data in the unusual event that a vehicle experiences a loss of electrical power due to a malfunction. Finally, the OBD-II standard provides an extensible list of DTCs. As a result of this standardization, a single device can query the on-board computer(s) in any vehicle. This OBD-II came in 2 models OBD-IIA and OBD-IIB.


dlc data link connector


----------



## وسام الموصلي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ..... هناك برامج تنصب على لاب توب لاكن يجب ان يتوفر جهاز بين الكومبيوتر ووصلة الاوبي دي هذا الجهاز اختصاصه الدخول الى العقل وقرائة الاعطال ويمكنكم الظغط على الصورة الظاهرة امامكم ومشاهده الاجهزة وايضا شاهد هذا الجهاز الذي اتكلم عنه اسمه carman scan wi
مع تحياتي


----------



## ابو اثير (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
هل لديك فكرة عن اسعار هذه الاجهزة وخصوصا carman wi و carman lite وايهما افضل من حيث الكفاءة والفعاليات التي يمكن اجرائها على السيارة وهل لديك تجربة عملية عليها ؟

شكرا لك وسامحني على كثرة الاسئلة


----------



## aswe456 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو اثير قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
> هل لديك فكرة عن اسعار هذه الاجهزة وخصوصا carman wi و carman lite وايهما افضل من حيث الكفاءة والفعاليات التي يمكن اجرائها على السيارة وهل لديك تجربة عملية عليها ؟
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي وسام 
يوجد حاليا في بغداد اجهزة صينية ايضا تقوم بنفس العمل انا اشتريت واحدمنها 
بس اكيد اجهزتكم افضل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## aminesse (23 يناير 2011)

أخي أبو الأثير إن المبتغى من معرفة الكيفية و الأدوات المطلوبة هو جزء مهم و أساسي لكن المهم هو أن تمر إلى الجزء العملي كي تتعرف على فعلياتها .....


----------



## ابو اثير (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي وسام على حسن الردود وفي الحقيقة في ردك الاول لم تكن تظهر عندي الصورة حيث اني قد الغيت اظهار التواقيع في خيارات المنتدى ولما ذكرت التوقيع في المرة الثانية انتبهت الى ذلك 
جزاك الله خيرا​


> أخي أبو الأثير إن المبتغى من معرفة الكيفية و الأدوات المطلوبة هو جزء مهم و أساسي لكن المهم هو أن تمر إلى الجزء العملي كي تتعرف على فعلياتها .....



ما تفضلت به هو الصحيح وفي النية شراء الجهاز ولكن لارتفاع السعر نسبيا يجب التأكد من اصحاب الخبرة وخصوصا ان الاستخدام شخصي وليس لاغراض تجارية (والله يساعد سيارتي:7: )


تحياتي لك ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين​


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه*


----------



## maaji (25 يناير 2011)

mercie il faut trouver une interface de chaque marque comme le clip pour renault et vag por volkswaguen ect ....


----------



## وسام الموصلي (7 فبراير 2011)

يسلمووو الجميع على الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## الزعيم bs (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور انا كهربائي سيارات واريد ان اشتري هذه الاجهزه فارجو منك ان تذكر لي الماركه والاجهزه المكمله له 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وسام الموصلي (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاجهزة هيا كارمان سكان
تحياتي


----------



## وسام الموصلي (26 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## abdelouhab (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ما رايكم في جهاز يدعى launch *diagnostic x431* .




r


----------



## بدر الجندى (29 أغسطس 2013)

كلام جميل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------

